# Hedgehog's Feet Swollen



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

I haven't been on the forums for probably months because I haven't needed to. If you have seen some other posts of mine, you would know how I haven't been able to take my hedgehog to a vet lately, and some bad things have happened. Anyway, last week my hedgehog's feet started to look swollen. At first I thought it was dirt, so I gave him a bath. I watched him run around in the little bit of water, but nothing was coming off. After a day or two, I found a cut on his foot, so we decided to put Neosporin around it (Not extra strength, just normal because I read on the forums that there are certain chemicals that could be toxic to a hedgehog in extra strength.) His feet are still a little swollen, but we're taking him to a vet first thing in the morning. It's obviously an infection. I just wanted to know if anyone else has had this problem with their hedgie? And do you think the vet would give us medicine? Would there be any surgeries needed?


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

When I first got my boy Basil his feet were really swollen but it was due to having grotesquely long toenails. We've trimmed them and now his feet are normal. What shape are your hedgie's toenails in?


----------



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

Come to think of it, I don't think I have ever trimmed his toe nails. It's been about a year and a couple weeks now. But this is really bad, very swollen. There's a small amount of blood, too. Could it still be the toe nails not being trimmed?


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yea definitely look at his nails. I usually trim my hedgie's nails every 2 to 3 weeks so anything over a year is a very long time not to have them trimmed. Has he been running okay?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

can you post a pic of them?


----------



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

I have three hedgehogs, and none of them have EVER had this before. This isn't just a little swollen, it's very swollen. It's smaller than a golf ball, and bigger than a dime. I would post pictures, but he's at a vet right now. I guess I'll find out if it's the nails or not soon. He's very protective of his leg, too. It's very hard to see unless he's walking. And it seems as if it's hard for him to walk now, too. All he does is drink and eat, and he never runs anymore. I just hope the vet will figure it out soon.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Basil had never had a wheel before I got him and he stopped running on it within a few days because it must've hurt his feet to run. Toenail trimming should be a regular occurrence.


----------



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

Now that I know that, I will be doing it at least once a month. But I still don't understand how not trimming nails can cause his feet to be very swollen like that. And still, none of my three hedgehogs except for this one has never had the problem.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like an infection to me. Can you get us a few pics of his feet? Really helps alot if we can see what your talking about.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

HedgehogBoy42 said:


> Now that I know that, I will be doing it at least once a month. But I still don't understand how not trimming nails can cause his feet to be very swollen like that. And still, none of my three hedgehogs except for this one has never had the problem.


When their nails get long and they stand their toes get twisted sideways causing pain and inflammation.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The OP has started another thread on the same topic.
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=5842


----------



## spritecann (Nov 21, 2009)

my hedgie Tweasal has "puffy" back feet he always has its a condition but for cuts on feet i bathe him and his feet in just warm water, get a q-tip with peroxide and gently dab it on his feet for a day or two and remove wheel..this has always helped for mee and helps prevent infection.


----------



## scruffy (May 2, 2011)

I am glad I happened to pop on here today, I look after rescued hedgehogs here in New Zealand for the local SPCA, I have a little girl that came to me in very bad shape, it's still touch and go with her.
She was found with a docking ring around her nose, she has been with me for 3 weeks now and suddenly got swollen feet, I took her to the vet whom put her on baitryl (antibiotic), the swelling hasn't gone down at all since she started her meds, I hadn't even thought about the nails being the problem but she does have really long nails so will have to take her in to get them cut, as she is a wild hedgehog she is hard to get to, to cut them.
I am really hoping she makes it and can be set free again.


----------



## Holly2015 (Feb 16, 2015)

*infect foot*

I am new to taking care of hedgehogs and own 2 now each about 3 months old just learned to trim their nails, but one of them has infected I started soaking it but what do I do if it gets worse. Take it to a vet?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

It would be better if you started your own thread for questions. This one is several years old and can be confusing to other members to bring up old posts like this.

However, to answer your question, if you suspect there's an infection, yes, go to the vet. The sooner the better.


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sealmectin is VERY safe. I hope that\'s what he finds too.
As for the oil, IN his ears would be tough. Rubbing some oil on his ears would help with external ones though. Could it be just dry skin on his ears? What symptoms other than flaky skin and itchiness does he have?


----------

